# What UI is this?



## Slumbreon (Jun 23, 2018)

Take a look at about half-way dwon Nomad's site - they are showing a Model 3 interior that looks nothing like mine, love the split windows. Is this real?

https://hellonomad.com/products/tesla-charger


----------



## Al Casasola (Apr 21, 2018)

Could be Version 9 update. The top right might be what it looks like when playing music files from USB.


----------



## NOGA$4ME (Sep 30, 2016)

Maybe it's a "simulated image" I think it says "Sunroof" in the lower middle. I think they just whipped up something that looked good.


----------



## Slumbreon (Jun 23, 2018)

NOGA$4ME said:


> Maybe it's a "simulated image" I think it says "Sunroof" in the lower middle. I think they just whipped up something that looked good.


Nice eye, you're probably right. To bad, really like the layout.


----------



## webdriverguy (May 25, 2017)

Slumbreon said:


> Nice eye, you're probably right. To bad, really like the layout.


I always wondered why they cant show the time in the left hand top corner. This looks so much better. Even though this is not part of V9 cant wait


----------

